# 10g 58mm single basket from decentespresso - any experiences?



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

https://decentespresso.com/basket

https://decentespresso.com/img/basket_10g.jpg

As known many are not really happy with the default single basket coming with the Oracle and DB.

This 10g basket is not skewed and so maybe provide better flavour more like a double.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You will probably find that a 10g basket holds 2 to 3 grams more on a Sage 58mm machine.

I visited the Sage DB single again recently and suspect I finally found what the problem is with it. It's been mentioned before when some one tried 12g of coffee in it. Tamper hits the shoulder so the coffee isn't tamped. I use a distribution tool and polish my pucks. Each leaves a different finish. The face of my tamper is ever so slightly concave. I do mean ever so slightly. While messing with the size of the dose I eventually noticed that an area in the middle of the puck wasn't being polished so must have been tamping against the shoulder.

Having totally screwed up my usual grinder setting I gave up. Looks to me that it's only possible to use the basket if it's over filled. That means that the grinds will be compressed more when they expand so a coarser than usual grind has to be used. It wouldn't surprise me if it needs 14g of grinds. Might have another go when one of my grinders has no more beans it's set for left but I know from using the BE that too much overfilling doesn't work out well at all. A little bit can be ok.

John

-


----------

